# CPC-A with over 20 years in health care



## FancyFrancie (Jul 13, 2010)

I am seeking a position in the Portland, Oregon area, but I am willing to consider relocation to another location in the state or out of state.

I received my certification 7/1/10, and I am eager to find a coding position or a position where my coding skills will add value.  In addition to being a Certified Professional Coder, I have a Master's Degree in Health Education, with experience in health care (public and non-profit sectors).  

As a Human Resources Manager, I solely handled benefits administration, giving me first hand experience working with insurance carriers.  

My computer skills are excellent.  Please see my resume below.

Francine Martin, CPC-A
735 SW St Clair Avenue, Apt 2208  
Portland, Oregon 97205
(Home) 503-265-8559  (Cell) 503-778-0891  (Email) Francine.A.Martin@gmail.com
(LinkedIn) www.LinkedIn.com/in/FrancineMartinOR

Healthcare Expertise:

Certified Professional Medical Coder (CPC-A)

Master's Level Health Educator

Benefits Administration:  private sector small business - benefit plan evaluation/selection; employee enrollment/changes/terminations/education; communication/troubleshooting with carriers/broker; COBRA, OFLA, Worker's Compensation 

Non-profit behavioral/mental health care:  public relations/education/marketing targeting clients/ providers; web site creation/maintenance; research 

Higher Education:  
     AHEC Health Literacy Program – create education materials; train physicians in creation/use of such
     Adjunct Professor – Health Administration; sponsored/supervised internships for Health Education Master's Level Students' 

Public Sector:  
     County Government:
          - Employee Wellness Program:  created/managed membership marketing campaign targeting 14,000  employees; 
           recruited/managed 200 volunteer Wellness Coordinators
         - Safe Kids Injury Prevention Program; initiated creation of data collection system
         - Directed Homeless Health Care Outreach Program
     State Level:
         - Designed/managed first U.S. statewide Cholesterol Screening and Education Campaign 
 - Developed/managed EPSDT service schedule; public/provider education; provider compliance monitoring in first U.S. managed care Medicaid system                
 - Created/managed first comprehensive Health Education/Promotion Office in State Health Department, nationally    recognized for excellence

Grants, RFPs, Contracts:  conceive & write applications/award, monitor & evaluate contracts, prepare progress/final    reports 

Employment History

Human Resources and Office Manager, Media Systems, Inc. (MSi) – laid off due to Co downsizing
6/25/07 to 9/4/09  MSi dba Curiosity Group (marketing/advertising) & MacForce (Apple retail sales, service, training)  Portland, OR

Assistant to the Director, Maine Quality Centers Program – resigned to move to Oregon
1/05-6/07   Maine Community College System, SMCC, South Portland, ME

Project Assistant – laid off due to Co downsizing
6/03-12/04  Woodard & Curran (environmental engineering), Portland, ME

Resource Manager – laid off due to Program's loss of State funding
5/02-3/03  CareNow Arizona Network (non-profit behavioral/mental health care; company closed 6/03), Phoenix, AZ  

Facilities Manager/Executive Assistant to VP of Technology Services – resigned to move to AZ
3/00-12/01  Clareon Corporation, Portland, ME   (company taken over by Fleet Bank in 2002)

Administrative Assistant (p/t while attending SMCC) – resigned to accept position at Clareon Corp.
9/98-2/00   Mobil Oil Corporation, South Portland, ME 

Writer (p/t while attending SMCC) – resigned to accept position at Clareon Corp.
4/99-3/00 Award Publishing, Portland, ME  (business closed in 2004)

Gallery Manager   (Gallery permanently closed in April, 2004) – resigned to return to school at SMCC
9/95-9/98   Gallery 7 (high end American crafts/art), Portland, ME 


Director, Health Literacy Center    Area Health Education Center – grant funding ended
10/94-6/95   University of New England   Biddeford, ME (one year grant funded position)

12/90-6/94   Maricopa County Government, Phoenix, AZ:

Coordinator, Statewide Appellate Relief Project   Law Offices of the Public Defender – grant funding ended; moved to Maine

Manager, Marketing and Member Recruitment, Alliance Employee Health Promotion Program

Manager, Injury Prevention Program

Administrator, Homeless Health Care Program

10/74-2/90   Arizona State Government, Phoenix, Arizona:

Administrator, Preventive Health Block Grant, Department of Health Services

Coordinator, Early, Periodic, Screening, Diagnosis & Treatment Program, AHCCCS (state managed care Medicaid Program)

Chief, Office of Health Education, Department of Health Services

Education:
~ Certificates in Medical Coding and Insurance Billing; Medical Coding for the Professional (each 120 hours/12 credits) – Portland Community College
~ Certificate in Human Resource Management – Portland State University 
~ M.S. Community Health Education - Hunter College of the City University of New York
~ B.A. English - William Paterson University, Wayne, NJ  

Additional/Continuing Education:
  Southern Maine Community College:  Computer Graphics; Microcomputer Communications.  Completed all coursework toward Diet Tech Degree: (moved to OR prior to doing required internship)
  Economic Development Council of Maine:  New England Economic Development Course (40 hours), plus additional courses in economic development:  total hours equivalent to a second Master's Degree

Computer Skills/Experience:
PCs and MACs; Microsoft Office Suite

Member:
American Academy of Professional Coders 
Society for Human Resource Management
Portland Human Resource Management Association

Certifications:  
Certified Professional Coder (CPC-A) - AAPC
National Restaurant Association Educational Foundation ServSafe Certification 
State of New Jersey Secondary School Teacher of English

Notary Public - Oregon:  Commission No 430996; expires July 28, 2012

Volunteer:  Co-teaching Mock Interview class, in the job readiness program at Jean's Place, a women's shelter in Portland, OR

References:
Janice Gollihur-Davidson, PCC Coding Instructor and Coding Auditor/Trainer at OHSU; 
Email:  janice.gollihurdavidson@pcc.edu or gollihur@ohsu.edu; telephone:  503-869-3415

Steve Klinetobe, former Partner and Creative Director, Curiosity Group/MSi; email:  ktobe@birdhat.com; telephone:  503-757-8123

James McGowan, Director, Maine Quality Centers Program, MCCS; email:  jmcgowan@ccd.me.edu; telephone:   207-767-5210, ext 4107

Lore E. Lee, MPH, Clinical Epidemiologist, State of OR/Public Health Division; 
Email:  Lore.E.Lee@state.or.us; telephone:  971-673-1063

Laura Chenet Leonard, Executive Director, Long Valley Health Center, Laytonville, CA; 
Email:  lvhc@longvalley.org; telephone:  707-984-6131, ext 117


----------

